# Could we all be "working" for Tesla in the future?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Today, as I saw the tulip mania in Tesla stock continue past $2000.00 per share, I became increasingly puzzled as to this phenomena (the March lows on Tesla were about $350 a share). After a bit of reading, I pondered the notion that Tesla could possibly turn a lot of us Uber ants to their proposed app on the "Tesla Network". I read about how the costs for Tesla vs. Uber/Lyft are far less expensive due to electricity, vertical integration, and some kind of "in-house" insurance. Some artcles put forth the idea that rideshare drivers who drive for Tesla could then in the future even send out their Teslas IF they ever become fully autonomous and in some unimaginable future drive pax around for them while they just sit at home (I personally believe this possibility is in the _distant_ future).

Is it possible that Tesla could make a big bite into Uber/Lyft's pie in the future via their "Tesla Network"? And would a lot of us slowly but surely move onto their platform if it becomes more profitable for us? How would we feel if we were taking pax around under the umbrella of Tesla and Elon Musk? I didn't pay that much attention to Tesla and their plans to roll out their own rideshare program until today. But as the bubble mania of their stock price passed $2000.00, I found myself reading and thinking about Tesla's remarkable run, and what it could mean for us Uber ants (Tesla will do a 4-1 stock split in a couple of days).

Uber may be too expensive, at around 50 Billion in market cap, but could Tesla even do anything so extraordinary and buy Lyft? Tesla's market cap has approached 400 Billion dollars, while Lyft's market capitalization is around 9 Billion dollars (I am not _really_ thinking this, but Tesla could gobble up other related companies). Some articles i read discussed how the rideshare industry will be worth many trillions of dollars in the near future, and it seems that Tesla is poised to jump into the rideshare business very well. I know that others will think that stock market cap does not mean much, but if these price levels hold (or even if the price drops a lot), Tesla can use their inflated monstrous bizarre stock price to gobble up other companies that have rideshare related A.I. technology. Since Elon Musk has said on repeated occasions that he intends to take Tesla full throttle into the rideshare market, Tesla's rich stock market capitalization could be used to further their ends, similar to when Amazon bought up Zoox to get into the rideshare/autonomous ride hailing market (as Amazon also did with Whole Foods to get into the grocery business).

If Tesla does enter and starts to sword fight with Uber, could it be time to at least contemplate the idea that many of us will start to whisk pax around under the Tesla flag? (Below are the links to three articles I read):

https://www.insidehook.com/daily_brief/tech/tesla-ride-sharing-app-uber-lyft
https://investorplace.com/2020/07/i...etting-on-lyft-stock-tesla-is-a-wiser-choice/
https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a33001491/amazon-buys-zoox-autonomous-company/


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

It will be great for Tesla if they get into ridesharing business IMO. They can sell cars to drivers too, before the robo taxis.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


> It will be great for Tesla if they get into ridesharing business IMO. They can sell cars to drivers too, before the robo taxis.


Road Hu$tle, I did read that Tesla may do just that... To increase the number of drivers on the Tesla platform, they would offer incentives for current rideshare drivers to buy Teslas (to increase its affordability). Just imaging my next car to be a Tesla is a weird feeling. I've always had Toyotas, they are such reliable cars. I think the least expensive new Tesla is around $35,000. That is a lot, but not that far off from a new Toyota Prius (my current car). If Tesla offered an incentive to buy their car and do rideshare, I'd definitely think about it.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Road Hu$tle, I did read that Tesla may do just that... To increase the number of drivers on the Tesla platform, they would offer incentives for current rideshare drivers to buy Teslas (to increase its affordability). Just imaging my next car to be a Tesla is a weird feeling. I've always had Toyotas, they are such reliable cars. I think the least expensive new Tesla is around $35,000. That is a lot, but not that far off from a new Toyota Prius (my current car). If Tesla offered an incentive to buy their car and do rideshare, I'd definitely think about it.


Incentive from Tesla, tax incentive from the state, and no gas expenses are enough incentive to get that Tesla for rideshare IMO. But only if that cheap Tesla gives you 300 mile range.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

News says Tsla was doing great in you know where while US sales dwindle. mmmmm....... what's good for Tsla is good for America if Elon can keep his patent open and free for all. No trade secret, no war. Keep wto. Well, maybe come to election time, we'll know which camp will win.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Incentive from Tesla, tax incentive from the state, and no gas expenses are enough incentive to get that Tesla for rideshare IMO. But only if that cheap Tesla gives you 300 mile range.


Indeed, the range would be critical. I don't want to be stuck out far away from my house taking pax if I am worried about having to recharge.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Tesla or Amazon or Google.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> Tesla or Amazon or Google.


Tesla has an edge. It manufactures cars.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Incentive from Tesla, tax incentive from the state, and no gas expenses are enough incentive to get that Tesla for rideshare IMO. But only if that cheap Tesla gives you 300 mile range.


That's the future, own three Tsla ev's, and you'll be acting like a mini Uber/Lyft w/o resorting to cheap imported human inelligence.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Tesla stock overvalued.
Rising price ahead of stock split 5:1 on 8/31.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Heard on the street TM already owns some Tsla and Uber, and GM owns Lyft. Will there be a tug of war btwn the two xM?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Tesla stock overvalued.
> Rising price ahead of stock split 5:1 on 8/31.


Taxi2Uber, this parabolic spike looks so much like the top stocks during the dotcom bubble and Bitcoin 2017.



Road Hu$tle said:


> Tesla has an edge. It manufactures cars.


Yes, I wonder if that rap song "Uber Everywhere" will have a remake to "Tesla Everywhere".


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Indeed, the range would be critical. I don't want to be stuck out far away from my house taking pax if I am worried about having to recharge.


Then, wait for Elon to perfect his robo-taxi. Elon outsmarts VW's marketing guy, No drivers need to apply.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Today, as I saw the tulip mania in Tesla stock continue past $2000.00 per share, I became increasingly puzzled as to this phenomena (the March lows on Tesla were about $350 a share). After a bit of reading, I pondered the notion that Tesla could possibly turn a lot of us Uber ants to their proposed app on the "Tesla Network". I read about how the costs for Tesla vs. Uber/Lyft are far less expensive due to electricity, vertical integration, and some kind of "in-house" insurance. Some artcles put forth the idea that rideshare drivers who drive for Tesla could then in the future even send out their Teslas IF they ever become fully autonomous and in some unimaginable future drive pax around for them while they just sit at home (I personally believe this possibility is in the _distant_ future).
> 
> Is it possible that Tesla could make a big bite into Uber/Lyft's pie in the future via their "Tesla Network"? And would a lot of us slowly but surely move onto their platform if it becomes more profitable for us? How would we feel if we were taking pax around under the umbrella of Tesla and Elon Musk? I didn't pay that much attention to Tesla and their plans to roll out their own rideshare program until today. But as the bubble mania of their stock price passed $2000.00, I found myself reading and thinking about Tesla's remarkable run, and what it could mean for us Uber ants (Tesla will do a 4-1 stock split in a couple of days).
> 
> ...


Tesla plans to move manufacturing to COMMUIST CHINA !

CHINA WILL EAT.

AMERICANS WILL STARVE !

" WE" WILL NOT BE WOR KING FOR TESLA.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Today, as I saw the tulip mania in Tesla stock continue past $2000.00 per share, I became increasingly puzzled as to this phenomena (the March lows on Tesla were about $350 a share). After a bit of reading, I pondered the notion that Tesla could possibly turn a lot of us Uber ants to their proposed app on the "Tesla Network". I read about how the costs for Tesla vs. Uber/Lyft are far less expensive due to electricity, vertical integration, and some kind of "in-house" insurance. Some artcles put forth the idea that rideshare drivers who drive for Tesla could then in the future even send out their Teslas IF they ever become fully autonomous and in some unimaginable future drive pax around for them while they just sit at home (I personally believe this possibility is in the _distant_ future).
> 
> Is it possible that Tesla could make a big bite into Uber/Lyft's pie in the future via their "Tesla Network"? And would a lot of us slowly but surely move onto their platform if it becomes more profitable for us? How would we feel if we were taking pax around under the umbrella of Tesla and Elon Musk? I didn't pay that much attention to Tesla and their plans to roll out their own rideshare program until today. But as the bubble mania of their stock price passed $2000.00, I found myself reading and thinking about Tesla's remarkable run, and what it could mean for us Uber ants (Tesla will do a 4-1 stock split in a couple of days).
> 
> ...


No, it takes millions of dollars to build up a driver and customer base. So, unless Tesla is going to give their cars away, building up that driver base will take a while. Customer base could be acquired quickly if Telsa offered cheaper rates than Uber/Lyft. In the final analysis, ridesharing has been a boon for riders but that came at the expense of drivers driving at 1970's rates that could never be sustainable for a full time proper taxi/cab drivers. Drivers are essentially earning money at the expense of depreciating their vehicle for nothing. (Rates are too low to cover depreciation and maintenance on a vehicle)   

BTW, Young Kim, how have the tips or gratuities been for you? LOL


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> No, it takes millions of dollars to build up a driver and customer base. So, unless Tesla is going to give their cars away, building up that driver base will take a while. Customer base could be acquired quickly if Telsa offered cheaper rates than Uber/Lyft. In the final analysis, ridesharing has been a boon for riders but that came at the expense of drivers driving at 1970's rates that could never be sustainable for a full time proper taxi/cab drivers. Drivers are essentially earning money at the expense of depreciating their vehicle for nothing. (Rates are too low to cover depreciation and maintenance on a vehicle)
> 
> BTW, Young Kim, how have the tips or gratuities been for you? LOL


Tesla can afford to put a few billion on fire to kill Uber. Both drivers and riders are fed up with these two nasty companies.


----------



## selfemployed (Jul 19, 2020)

Elon didn’t get to where he is by making stupid business decisions. The rideshare business is and will not be profitable, at least not in the US, where riders think it’s too expensive and drivers think they are paid too little


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Tesla stock overvalued.
> Rising price ahead of stock split 5:1 on 8/31.


The wall street works on different rationale vs main street. What perceived as over valued tends to stay over valued. 
If past is any indication of the future, it will be hitting $2500 to $3000 a share before stock split. Just my fantasy, not stock tips for anyone or whoever and/or whatever out there. I'm not registered rep. or member of any established financial institution, just my two cents worth of guessing as caution myself not to get too excited to short the uptrend.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> The wall street works on different rationale vs main street. What perceived as over valued tends to stay over valued.
> If past is any indication of the future, it will be hitting $2500 to $3000 a share before stock split. Just my fantasy, not stock tips for anyone or whoever and/or whatever out there. I'm not registered rep. or member of any established financial institution, just my two cents worth of guessing as caution myself not to get too excited to short the uptrend.


Then it should be hitting today. As you have to be owners as of 8/21.

I do see (That there will be a possibility of) a jump in the price once it splits again (but still holding onto my measly short > in comparison with my long position).

my average cost basis for one account is $385.78 and the other $610.19 &#128513;


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Road Hu$tle said:


> It will be great for Tesla if they get into ridesharing business IMO. They can sell cars to drivers too, before the robo taxis.


There's nothing like degrading your brand by making your car the new American taxi. Mercedes did the same thing in Germany. I don't thing Elon is that stupid.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Tesla plans to move manufacturing to COMMUIST CHINA !
> 
> CHINA WILL EAT.
> 
> ...


Once the machines become sentient and take over, the words "America" and "China" won't mean a damn thing.

So far no time travelers have shown up to take Elon or Bezos out.

We're doomed!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mch said:


> Once the machines become sentient and take over, the words "America" and "China" won't mean a damn thing.
> 
> So far no time travelers have shown up to take Elon or Bezos out.
> 
> We're doomed!











Because . . .

Only MACHINES EXIST IN THE FUTURE !!!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Road Hu$tle, I did read that Tesla may do just that... To increase the number of drivers on the Tesla platform, they would offer incentives for current rideshare drivers to buy Teslas (to increase its affordability). Just imaging my next car to be a Tesla is a weird feeling. I've always had Toyotas, they are such reliable cars. I think the least expensive new Tesla is around $35,000. That is a lot, but not that far off from a new Toyota Prius (my current car). If Tesla offered an incentive to buy their car and do rideshare, I'd definitely think about it.


This would be a great opportunity for tesla, and for drivers that "qualify". There is one thought i have had this year, since selling the "empty nest" and moving to an apartment, though.

If you live in an apartment, your options for charging the care are usually pretty limited.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> This would be a great opportunity for tesla, and for drivers that "qualify". There is one thought i have had this year, since selling the "empty nest" and moving to an apartment, though.
> 
> If you live in an apartment, your options for charging the care are usually pretty limited.


Not unless your apartment complex puts in a shared charging station-might actually be a good way to make money if it's not limited to just residences.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> Tesla or Amazon or Google.


Like Amazon & Google, Apple also needs janitors.
Requirement: pass drug test, reliable transportation


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Not unless your apartment complex puts in a shared charging station-might actually be a good way to make money if it's not limited to just residences.


My complex has private, off-street lots in front of each building. They could do this, but I don't think the HOA would bite if it meant having to share the additional cost for electricity with residents who don't need the hookup, or if it meant making those spaces available to the public.

Cities, like Chicago, for example, have just tons of apartment buildings that rely on street parking, so that all but rules it out in such places.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> Mercedes did the same thing in Germany.


Are u Suggesting Benz "degraded their brand" by supplying Taxi fleets throughout the EU?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Today, as I saw the tulip mania in Tesla stock continue past $2000.00 per share, I became increasingly puzzled as to this phenomena (the March lows on Tesla were about $350 a share). After a bit of reading, I pondered the notion that Tesla could possibly turn a lot of us Uber ants to their proposed app on the "Tesla Network". I read about how the costs for Tesla vs. Uber/Lyft are far less expensive due to electricity, vertical integration, and some kind of "in-house" insurance. Some artcles put forth the idea that rideshare drivers who drive for Tesla could then in the future even send out their Teslas IF they ever become fully autonomous and in some unimaginable future drive pax around for them while they just sit at home (I personally believe this possibility is in the _distant_ future).
> 
> Is it possible that Tesla could make a big bite into Uber/Lyft's pie in the future via their "Tesla Network"? And would a lot of us slowly but surely move onto their platform if it becomes more profitable for us? How would we feel if we were taking pax around under the umbrella of Tesla and Elon Musk? I didn't pay that much attention to Tesla and their plans to roll out their own rideshare program until today. But as the bubble mania of their stock price passed $2000.00, I found myself reading and thinking about Tesla's remarkable run, and what it could mean for us Uber ants (Tesla will do a 4-1 stock split in a couple of days).
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Road Hu$tle, I did read that Tesla may do just that... To increase the number of drivers on the Tesla platform, they would offer incentives for current rideshare drivers to buy Teslas (to increase its affordability). Just imaging my next car to be a Tesla is a weird feeling. I've always had Toyotas, they are such reliable cars. I think the least expensive new Tesla is around $35,000. That is a lot, but not that far off from a new Toyota Prius (my current car). If Tesla offered an incentive to buy their car and do rideshare, I'd definitely think about it.


Problem with Tesla's is that you don't own the battery. You're paying $35 grand for an incomplete vehicle- mostly chassis & body. Don't get me started about repair cost$.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> My complex has private, off-street lots in front of each building. They could do this, but I don't think the HOA would bite if it meant having to share the additional cost for electricity with residents who don't need the hookup, or if it meant making those spaces available to the public.
> 
> Cities, like Chicago, for example, have just tons of apartment buildings that rely on street parking, so that all but rules it out in such places.


HOAs are a PITA.

one of the employees in my friend's complex ratted him out on parking in the guest parking vs his parking because it was closer for what he was trying to accomplish.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

May H. said:


> Problem with Tesla's is that you don't own the battery. You're paying $35 grand for an incomplete vehicle- mostly chassis & body. Don't get me started about repair cost$.


Tesla has a bumper to bumper warranty. An engineer friend of mine owns two. A model S and a 3. His S broke down on the road. They sent out a flatbed with a loaner, dropped that and took his back. The drive unit went bad. Its a pretty big component.

Cost of repair was zero.This is sort of an unspoken "dirty little secret" about Teslas. They do break down. But the customer satisfaction is up near 100% because they just fix them for you.

Imagine if your regular car spun a bearing or fried a transmission. Theres an even chance the dealer would try to claim it was unwaranteed wear and tear, like Kia tried to do with my daughter at 56,000 miles.



sellkatsell44 said:


> HOAs are a PITA.
> 
> one of the employees in my friend's complex ratted him out on parking in the guest parking vs his parking because it was closer for what he was trying to accomplish.


I know. But some places have very limited parking. Others have HOA board members that need to get a life... :wink:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Tesla has a bumper to bumper warranty. An engineer friend of mine owns two. A model S and a 3. His S broke down on the road. They sent out a flatbed with a loaner, dropped that and took his back. The drive unit went bad. Its a pretty big component.
> 
> Cost of repair was zero.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was a board member (he'll have to go in front of them to try and get it dismissed) but one of the employees they hire for upkeep of the complex.

and yes, I agree.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

We will all be working in the Tesla factory for 12 hours a day. 1 hour for lunch.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

June132017 said:


> We will all be working in the Tesla factory for 12 hours a day. 1 hour for lunch.


What technical qualification do u imagine you have
to work in a Tesla factory?
https://www.tesla.com/careers


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

June132017 said:


> We will all be working in the Tesla factory for 12 hours a day. 1 hour for lunch.


If there was a substantial employee discount and free money they're throwing I'll work for them for a few months, get my car dirt cheap (with all the upgrades and accessories maxed out) then bounce.

alas.

I don't think they're like Apple &#129396;&#129396;


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> We will all be working in the Tesla factory for 12 hours a day. 1 hour for lunch.


What are the benefits like? I might sign up.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> What are the benefits like? I might sign up.


https://www.tesla.com/careers/search#/?country=0


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

2JoshH said:


> What technical qualification do u imagine you have
> to work in a Tesla factory?
> https://www.tesla.com/careers


I would think its like most other robotic assembly plants.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

2JoshH said:


> What technical qualification do u imagine you have
> to work in a Tesla factory?
> https://www.tesla.com/careers


I worked in one. While I have a degree in mechanical engineering, there are a ton of jobs which require no technical qualification, including the one I did. Many of my coworkers only had a high school diploma. Depends on the job and which company you work for (there are MANY subcontractor companies that work at each factory).



June132017 said:


> We will all be working in the Tesla factory for 12 hours a day. 1 hour for lunch.


At the local Tesla factory, most employees DO work 12 hours a day.



UberBeemer said:


> What are the benefits like? I might sign up.


Depends on which company you work for. My company gave me full medical benefits, but it was not Tesla. All people who worked at the factory regardless of which company could also charge their cars for free at work if they owned a Tesla. 



sellkatsell44 said:


> If there was a substantial employee discount and free money they're throwing I'll work for them for a few months, get my car dirt cheap (with all the upgrades and accessories maxed out) then bounce.
> 
> alas.
> 
> I don't think they're like Apple &#129396;&#129396;


There is a substantial employee discount on the cars if you work for Tesla directly. Alas, when I worked at their factory I was not a Tesla employee.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I would think its like most other robotic assembly plants.


Both of my bosses kids got jobs @ tesla and said it was a nightmare. One in the main building and one as the manager of the floor.

It was a constant complaint from my boss who was trying to get them quit and look for something with less stress. Her daughter also has a heart condition (born with 3 valves).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Personally all things aside I wouldn't work for them. Totally kidding on that &#129396;&#129396;&#128584;&#128584; as apple legit is 10000x better in benefits and work.life balance.

I had a boss who was on it, like, emails at 3am on it. Forgets to eat (now I'm guilty of this) on it.

When we were having manufacturer issues, she sent the two designers to China to see what's going on (@ the factories, we used multiple).

Elon? _*He went himself.*_

she is a hard worker no doubt. raised millions in months but he raised billions.

so I can only imagine what it's like to work for someone who is 100x more dedicated.

I'm happy investing just in them (not now, anyone buying in now is cray cray).


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> elon


 John Spartan, 
The Ultra Super Wealthy only want to escape earth 
They have zero interest in helping John Spartan


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

2JoshH said:


> What technical qualification do u imagine you have
> to work in a Tesla factory?


Maybe you will be the lug man. Installing lugs on the wheels all day long. It's really not Space X here.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Then it should be hitting today. As you have to be owners as of 8/21.
> 
> I do see (That there will be a possibility of) a jump in the price once it splits again (but still holding onto my measly short > in comparison with my long position).
> 
> my average cost basis for one account is $385.78 and the other $610.19 &#128513;


You should buy a TSLA, it's paid for :laugh:
Somebody posted the Call Volume 1900-2000 about 2-3 weeks back , it was huge for last week.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> You should buy a TSLA, it's paid for :laugh:
> Somebody posted the Call Volume 1900-2000 about 2-3 weeks back , it was huge for last week.


A share of Tesla or the actual car?!

I'm saving for a house (in sf so you know the down payment will be &#128554;&#128584 *and* also a fat retirement account at the same time so I don't have to worry about ss going away or nothin'.

good for that person.

I take calculated risks so I've won 'big' to me but small compared to those who risk it all.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

XPeng IPO this week. 
You got KANDI, LI, Nio, XPeng , TSLA and Nikola. Not much free cash flow for any.
TSLA can raise some free $$$$ at these prices.



mbd said:


> XPeng IPO this week.
> You got KANDI, LI, Nio, XPeng , TSLA and Nikola. Not much free cash flow for any.
> TSLA can raise some free $$$$ at these prices.


I know TSLA is overvalued and at the same time I know that it's going up... so why the f*** don't I buy that stock . :laugh: Somebody shoot me:laugh:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> XPeng IPO this week.
> You got KANDI, LI, Nio, XPeng , TSLA and Nikola. Not much free cash flow for any.
> TSLA can raise some free $$$$ at these prices.


Actually I'm making some other plays. I'll look into those-I was only aware of nikola. Sold sorrento recently...brought qcom awhile back but holding. I've built a couple etfs within my account. &#128584;&#128585;&#128586;


mbd said:


> that it's going up... so why the f*** don't I buy that stock . :laugh: Somebody shoot me:laugh:


This is how I felt about shopify in April when it went from $300 to $600 and guess where it's now.

faster then Tesla.

I know Tesla is due for a huge dip. At the price point I brought it, I can handle it. It's also why I short (but just a little) because after 5:1 newbies won't understand $400 a share for 500mm shares (numbers not accurate just example) is the same as $2000 a share for 100mm shares.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually I'm making some other plays. I'll look into those. Sold sorrento recently...brought qcom awhile back but holding. I've built a couple etfs within my account. &#128584;&#128585;&#128586;


Qcom had a nice pop... I am up for the year and that is good enough. 4 months ago I would 
have gladly taken these returns , so I don't want to be greedy and chase any big run up stocks.
:laugh:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> Qcom had a nice pop... I am up for the year and that is good enough. 4 months ago I would
> have gladly taken these returns , so I don't want to be greedy and chase any big run up stocks.
> :laugh:


depends.

I sold nvida after buying them at that huge dip a couple of years ago? And then recently again during mid March.

I think holding on is the right call sometimes...

But let's get back on topic with Tesla.

price is at a point where future is priced in so no. Not a buy at this point.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Qcom had a nice pop... I am up for the year and that is good enough. 4 months ago I would
> have gladly taken these returns , so I don't want to be greedy and chase any big run up stocks.
> :laugh:


I looked at TSLA September 2022 Puts - 1000... cost would have been 19-20k&#128580;


sellkatsell44 said:


> depends.
> 
> I sold nvida after buying them at that huge dip a couple of years ago? And then recently again during mid March.
> 
> ...


AMD and NVDA both have had huge runs last few years, both run by Taiwanese :thumbup: Taiwanese population in the US??? Less than half percent:thumbup: what kinda odds is that ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> I looked at TSLA September 2022 Puts - 1000... cost would have been 19-20k&#128580;
> 
> AMD and NVDA both have had huge runs last few years, both run by Taiwanese :thumbup: Taiwanese population in the US??? Less than half percent:thumbup: what kinda odds is that ?


I physically short the stock. Like -shares vs 9/21/22 TSLA $1000 puts STO.

I technically have to pay (apparently I cant use my longs to cover my shorts, this was another clients scenario that just happen to be mine too) if Tesla is hard to borrow but so far no... so maybe the shorts are easing up. They had quite a blow over the last few months.

missed out on amd train. Was more into intel. Still kinda into intel.



O-Side Uber said:


> Do you believe that Elon Musk put his Tesla into outer space? I think it's laughable. Here's a news story that covered it a few years back :


Look at that img again, doesn't say he'll put a Tesla in space. Unless you're talking about space x, there was a space launch recently &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 501146
> 
> Personally all things aside I wouldn't work for them. Totally kidding on that &#129396;&#129396;&#128584;&#128584; as apple legit is 10000x better in benefits and work.life balance.
> 
> ...


Do you believe that Elon Musk put his Tesla into outer space? I think it's laughable. Here's a news story that covered it a few years back :


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

mbd said:


> I looked at TSLA September 2022 Puts - 1000... cost would have been 19-20k&#128580;
> 
> AMD and NVDA both have had huge runs last few years, both run by Taiwanese :thumbup: Taiwanese population in the US??? Less than half percent:thumbup: what kinda odds is that ?


What Taiwanese do you mean? Rumor was that Tsla was originally to be assembled in Taiwan.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Both of my bosses kids got jobs @ tesla and said it was a nightmare. One in the main building and one as the manager of the floor.
> 
> It was a constant complaint from my boss who was trying to get them quit and look for something with less stress. Her daughter also has a heart condition (born with 3 valves).


How many valves is standard in a heart? Sorry, I wasn't good in Biology.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> How many valves is standard in a heart? Sorry, I wasn't good in Biology.


4. Actually think the 4th one may just been weak.

What my boss told me.. They thought she died at birth. She was blue but had a pink finger. One doctor noticed and saved her. Until this day they keep in touch with him.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Today, as I saw the tulip mania in Tesla stock continue past $2000.00 per share, I became increasingly puzzled as to this phenomena (the March lows on Tesla were about $350 a share). After a bit of reading, I pondered the notion that Tesla could possibly turn a lot of us Uber ants to their proposed app on the "Tesla Network". I read about how the costs for Tesla vs. Uber/Lyft are far less expensive due to electricity, vertical integration, and some kind of "in-house" insurance. Some artcles put forth the idea that rideshare drivers who drive for Tesla could then in the future even send out their Teslas IF they ever become fully autonomous and in some unimaginable future drive pax around for them while they just sit at home (I personally believe this possibility is in the _distant_ future).
> 
> Is it possible that Tesla could make a big bite into Uber/Lyft's pie in the future via their "Tesla Network"? And would a lot of us slowly but surely move onto their platform if it becomes more profitable for us? How would we feel if we were taking pax around under the umbrella of Tesla and Elon Musk? I didn't pay that much attention to Tesla and their plans to roll out their own rideshare program until today. But as the bubble mania of their stock price passed $2000.00, I found myself reading and thinking about Tesla's remarkable run, and what it could mean for us Uber ants (Tesla will do a 4-1 stock split in a couple of days).
> 
> ...


Anything is possible.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> There's nothing like degrading your brand by making your car the new American taxi. Mercedes did the same thing in Germany. I don't thing Elon is that stupid.


Elon is over-rated but smart enough to diversify Tesla's cars, and compete with the likes of Toyotas and Hondas.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

2JoshH said:


> Are u Suggesting Benz "degraded their brand" by supplying Taxi fleets throughout the EU?


Yes, That's what I'm saying. Mercedes degraded their brand in the EU by using them as cabs. It maybe good for sales but not for the brand. You would never see Ford or Chevy pimp their Lincoln or Cadillac lines to be used cabs. Who is going to want to spend 70K on a car that is used as a cab.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> Yes, That's what I'm saying. Mercedes degraded their brand in the EU by using them as cabs. It maybe good for sales but not for the brand. You would never see Ford or Chevy pimp their Lincoln or Cadillac lines to be used cabs. Who is going to want to spend 70K on a car that is used as a cab.


 Fleet buyers buy the most reliable vehicles.

Lots of folks spend $130k On Mercedes S Class, $60k on E class,
$70K + on full size Benz SUV.

Maybe they're Not as Well informed as You &#128579;
Spread the word


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> Yes, That's what I'm saying. Mercedes degraded their brand in the EU by using them as cabs. It maybe good for sales but not for the brand. You would never see Ford or Chevy pimp their Lincoln or Cadillac lines to be used cabs. Who is going to want to spend 70K on a car that is used as a cab.


That's where Uber comes in, order an uber, you can sit in a 35k Ford or Chev dressed in black. or an x-rated uberx and sit in a Corolla. That's my one man's opinion.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Tesla won't need drivers for the driverless cars. they need passengers only.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Tesla won't need drivers for the driverless cars. they need passengers only.


We don't think it's forthcoming. It's unamerica. Who would want to be killed in a metal enclosure w/o a driver to be held liable.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tesla plans to move manufacturing to COMMUIST CHINA !


You need to visit Austin.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> You need to visit Austin.


How far is Austin from Houston? Didn't President Trump just ordered the shutdown of Chinese consulate in Houston? or is there a new town named Austin in Shanghai?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Covid is helping the upward market trend, country cannot afford a stock market crash ... it’s not just in the US, but worldwide... People freak out when property value goes down , 401k goes down , bank balance goes down, pension funds 🙄 ... so far right now propping up the stocks is good. 
Once Covid fears subsides, shake up can follow for few months.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> Covid is helping the upward market trend, country cannot afford a stock market crash ... it's not just in the US, but worldwide... People freak out when property value goes down , 401k goes down , bank balance goes down, pension funds &#128580; ... so far right now propping up the stocks is good.
> Once Covid fears subsides, shake up can follow for few months.


So do you think the stock market is an indicator of the economy?


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So do you think the stock market is an indicator of the economy?


I think it is an indicator how Rich folks are feeling
We are a 2 economy system
1. Rich
2. everybody else

*Socialism for the rich and capitalism for the poor* is a classical political-economic argument which states that in advanced capitalist societies, state policies assure that more resources flow to the rich than to the poor, for example in the form of transfer payments.

The term corporate welfare is widely used to describe the bestowal of favorable treatment to particular corporations by the government. One of the most commonly raised forms of criticism are statements that the capitalist political economy toward large corporations allows them to "privatize profits and socialize losses."


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So do you think the stock market is an indicator of the economy?


5 or 6 stocks are heavily weighed on the Nasdaq 100 and the S&P, so the mkt appearance will be slightly skewed. Heavily weighed stocks don't have the growth to support the paper gain over the last few months , but at low interest rates higher multiples might be the avg multiple. You can't park your cash at the bank and earn less than 1%, so money goes to Real Estate and Stocks.
TSLA, NIO, and NKLA total mkt cap is over 400 billion &#128512; they make 0 profits &#128512;... economy and some of these stocks have no attachments.

Stock mkt and people jobs - AMZN, MSFT, GOOG, and tech companies are hiring people who have real degrees&#128512; Real degrees is hard work .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> Stock mkt and people jobs - AMZN, MSFT, GOOG, and tech companies are hiring people who have real degrees&#128512; Real degrees is hard work .


Lol you're cute.

now I wonder what is "real" degrees are.

though I do concur, there are a lot more difficult jobs than the standard run of the mill jobs-if we're talking about actual STEM (and not kiddy ones where anyone can replace em'), then yes.

data mining is the big thing. There was a kid who was so good at it that google created a satellite office at his home town (somewhere in Europe) to keep him on because he wanted to move back home to be closer to family.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol you're cute.
> 
> now I wonder what is "real" degrees are.
> 
> ...


I picked up this high school dropout who was a mechanic ...he had 500,000$ worth of Supras, and it goes up in value every year.
https://www.carsforsale.com/toyota-supra-for-sale-C648241


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> I picked up this high school dropout who was a mechanic ...he had 500,000$ worth of Supras, and it goes up in value every year.
> https://www.carsforsale.com/toyota-supra-for-sale-C648241


Old school supras thanks to drift movie, yasssssss (initial d for the noobs).


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I physically short the stock. Like -shares vs 9/21/22 TSLA $1000 puts STO.


Hi sellkatsell44! I am with you on this one. I am short just 3 measly shares as of this moment right at about 1990 a share. This is clearly a bubble stock price as I see it.




Dice Man said:


> Tesla won't need drivers for the driverless cars. they need passengers only.


Agreed Dice Man, but I am referring to the time horizon in between the drivers who do rideshare in the "Tesla Network" and fully autonomous driverless cars.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Hi sellkatsell44! I am with you on this one. I am short just 3 measly shares as of this moment right at about 1990 a share. This is clearly a bubble stock price as I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed Dice Man, but I am referring to the time horizon in between the drivers who do rideshare in the "Tesla Network" and fully autonomous driverless cars.


We'd think Lift should plan on assembling and importing a mic Chev, Ch(eap)EV or whatever SuperApricot in Shanghai to beat the Elon's GenEricY fitted w/ an autopilot from Caddy we saw in auto show at Cobo for their community ride.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Hi sellkatsell44! I am with you on this one. I am short just 3 measly shares as of this moment right at about 1990 a share. This is clearly a bubble stock price as I see it.


Did the Tesla stock split effect u?
_Tesla has announced a five-for-one stock split "to make stock ownership more accessible to employees and investors." Each shareholder as of August 21 will receive a stock dividend of four additional shares.
https://www.investopedia.com/tesla-surges-over-6-on-5-for-1-stock-split-announcement-5074543_


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol you're cute.
> 
> now I wonder what is "real" degrees are.
> 
> ...


AAPL over the last 12 months have gained over 2 billion in free cash flow, but its mkt cap has gone up over 1.3 trillion:thumbdown: I am not complaining...&#128512;
Trillion is the new 300 billion :laugh: AMZN still has very explosive growth over the next 5 years...MSFT growth in the teens...Goog in the teens...AAPL in the teens.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Certainly one of the more recently designed cars, and one by someone who has a total fascination with computerization wouldn’t have the most automated production line. I’m sure there’s gonna be lots of guys in overalls holding pliers putting these things together.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Certainly one of the more recently designed cars, and one by someone who has a total fascination with computerization wouldn't have the most automated production line. I'm sure there's gonna be lots of guys in overalls holding pliers putting these things together.


I see a few humans . Probably contractors doing scheduled 
Robot maintenance


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> AAPL over the last 12 months have gained over 2 billion in free cash flow, but its mkt cap has gone up over 1.3 trillion:thumbdown: I am not complaining...&#128512;
> Trillion is the new 300 billion :laugh: AMZN still has very explosive growth over the next 5 years...MSFT growth in the teens...Goog in the teens...AAPL in the teens.


I definitely should have rebrought Apple mid March but eh. I brought them when it was low $100 and also Microsoft when they were around $30s.

google I slept on until low $1000 (only because I waited in March)


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

2JoshH said:


> Did the Tesla stock split effect u?
> _Tesla has announced a five-for-one stock split "to make stock ownership more accessible to employees and investors." Each shareholder as of August 21 will receive a stock dividend of four additional shares.
> https://www.investopedia.com/tesla-surges-over-6-on-5-for-1-stock-split-announcement-5074543_


I shorted after it rallied because of the 5 for 1 stock split.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I shorted after it rallied because of the 5 for 1 stock split.


TSLA- nasdaq needs to go down for TSLA to go down .... I am going to be a amateur fortune 
teller and predict TSLA will hit 2500-2600. :thumbup: At 2500-2600 it will have a mkt cap 500 billion:thumbup: TSLA needs to secure some funding during this run up. At 700 Elon said, it was too expensive.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Then it should be hitting today. As you have to be owners as of 8/21.
> 
> I do see (That there will be a possibility of) a jump in the price once it splits again (but still holding onto my measly short > in comparison with my long position).
> 
> my average cost basis for one account is $385.78 and the other $610.19 &#128513;


Whoa! What a tremendous gain for your Tesla longs!!⁦&#128077;&#127995;⁩


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Whoa! What a tremendous gain for your Tesla longs!!⁦&#128077;&#127995;⁩


Not as tremendous as other pple!

I've moved on from Tesla (even though I'm a fan so of course I've kept some) because by now it's too high.

instead I'm focusing on (what I'm hoping is) the next &#128517;


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Why would Tesla get into the ridesharing game before they can do it via self-driving? And if they do it then, the only way they let individual vehicle owners participate is if the cost of owning and maintaining an electric vehicle is more than what Tesla really wants to spend. If the cost to own and maintain the vehicle is less, and there's profit to be made in doing so, Tesla would choose to own them, likely financing them similar to what a rental fleet operator would. When/if full self-driving arrives, rideshare as an individual occupation or side gig is over.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Elon was reported saying his version of robotaxi can generate upto $3000/mo for his ev owner. We're waiting to validate his claim one day regardless if uber/lyft or whatever EV-wanabe out there.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Elon was reported saying his version of robotaxi can generate upto $3000/mo for his ev owner. We're waiting to validate his claim one day regardless if uber/lyft or whatever EV-wanabe out there.


It will not generate 3000$= 36,000 per year.
Why would I need a Robotaxi when I can use my own Robotaxi to pick myself up?:laugh:
Elon has about 4 months to get his predicted 1 million Robotaxis on the road this year .
I think he will be missing his 1 million Robotaxi prediction by about 1 million.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mbd said:


> It will not generate 3000$= 36,000 per year.
> Why would I need a Robotaxi when I can use my own Robotaxi to pick myself up?:laugh:
> Elon has about 4 months to get his predicted 1 million Robotaxis on the road this year .
> I think he will be missing his 1 million Robotaxi prediction by about 1 million.


To my friend mbd, that was a good witty comment regarding Elon's prediction! Touche!



ntcindetroit said:


> Elon was reported saying his version of robotaxi can generate upto $3000/mo for his ev owner. We're waiting to validate his claim one day regardless if uber/lyft or whatever EV-wanabe out there.


My comrade ntcindetroit, indeed Elon has incredible aims. Here on Earth AND in outer space.



SleelWheels said:


> Anything is possible.


My fellow Chicagoan Super Ant SleelWheels, I concur. If you described Uber to me ten years ago, I may not have believed it to be as dominant and "successful" at stomping out the taxi industry.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Elon was reported saying his version of robotaxi can generate upto $3000/mo for his ev owner. We're waiting to validate his claim one day regardless if uber/lyft or whatever EV-wanabe out there.


Several quotes around that time said things like, "Tesla estimates that the cost to run a Robotaxi would be less than 18 cents per mile, compared with 62 cents per mile for U.S. ownership cost and $2 to $3 per mile for traditional ridesharing models." I feel like all of these numbers are suspect. The cost of running a robotaxi is only 18 cents a mile if someone else bought and maintains the car, is incurring the depreciation, and will replace it when it wears out.

Tesla can empower their vehicle owners to participate in a robotaxi network early on at costs that essentially let owners convert equity in their car into cash today or maybe eak out a small profit. But like Uber and Lyft, they'll be able to adjust the financial model over time. Ultimately they can choose to let their customers own the cars if it's a money-losing proposition, and they can choose to own the cars themselves if it's a money-making one. And since they set the pricing and payout, they get to determine where the profit and loss is accrued.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> To my friend mbd, that was a good witty comment regarding Elon's prediction! Touche!
> 
> 
> My comrade ntcindetroit, indeed Elon has incredible aims. Here on Earth AND in outer space.
> ...


Lol, I'm a Virginia boy.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

mbd said:


> It will not generate 3000$= 36,000 per year.
> Why would I need a Robotaxi when I can use my own Robotaxi to pick myself up?:laugh:
> Elon has about 4 months to get his predicted 1 million Robotaxis on the road this year .
> I think he will be missing his 1 million Robotaxi prediction by about 1 million.


The way we understand his sales pitch is buy the robotaxi EV from TSLA, You own the EV and use it as Robotaxi as timeshare with the renter(s). It could be an Rideshare buster, Gone are the Rideshare monopoly players.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

This will not end well  It will be a threesome with Elon in the mix
https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-dating-app-owners-only-car-obsessed-elon-musk-stans-2020-8
75-80% of TSLA owners are Males... so 20% of the females will be really busy or it will be a male to male dating website.:thumbdown:


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

mbd said:


> This will not end well  It will be a threesome with Elon in the mix
> https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-dating-app-owners-only-car-obsessed-elon-musk-stans-2020-8
> 75-80% of TSLA owners are Males... so 20% of the females will be really busy or it will be a male to male dating website.:thumbdown:


Do ppl need to be a verified male, femal, or she-male and he-female? 
Do ppl really needed to be a verified owner? How about I own a share of TSLA in the past or in the future? 
or I rejected Elon's invitation to work for him or Tesla?

I actually don't mind own or drive a few tesla's. or a few shares or trade options on TSLA's future price as a legitimate gig work.. What I can't put up with is how to make Tesla great again with mic Tesla's in you know where. Joe or Don, Help, make Tesla my American dream, pure thorough American bred.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/cleant...wners-costs-64-9-cleantechnica-interview/amp/


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> Lol, I'm a Virginia boy.


@ Sleelwheels, I grew up in Fairfax Virginia my friend. Where in Virginia did you grow up?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> @ Sleelwheels, I grew up in Fairfax Virginia my friend. Where in Virginia did you grow up?


Richmond


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Looks like TSLA should have come to Detroit to show ppl in motown how to build a car for our future. Surprised that its stock was able to run up to $2318.49 before split. Wonder what a beautiful world would be if all car companies will churn out Tesla EV's instead of the Vette and Mustang and/or ram trucks.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Looks like TSLA should have come to Detroit to show ppl in motown how to build a car for our future. Surprised that its stock was able to run up to $2318.49 before split. Wonder what a beautiful world would be if all car companies will churn out Tesla EV's instead of the Vette and Mustang and/or ram trucks.


Greenpeace, the non profit, will be happy!

I just had a passenger who I dropped off named norman who owns a Tesla and I asked him all about it, and he really recommended the model 3 for meet. He said that owning a Tesla was such a great experience. He bought one of those supercharger things for his house.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We'd plan on to profit from Tsla, be its product, service, foresight or wisdom. We just couldn't put up w/ some RS names that users can't rely upon to run users' biz, be it riders or drivers.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> We'd plan on to profit from Tsla, be its product, service, foresight or wisdom. We just couldn't put up w/ some RS names that users can't rely upon to run users' biz, be it riders or drivers.


@ntcindetroit , well the company does have the best and brightest on its team...and now, inevitably, the richest!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @ntcindetroit , well the company does have the best and brightest on its team...and now, inevitably, the richest!


Hopefully, they will buyout the dogs in RS sphere so we can work for the richest, if not the brightest. Driving them in this beautiful world doesn't sound too bad if they tip when we ants bark.


----------



## the lone ranger (Jun 23, 2019)

When I was a kid they predicted holidays on the moon...and at the time it seemed possible.
50 years later it is impossible, in fact we no longer have the technology to even send astronauts to the moon, let alone tourists.
Now this clown wants to colonise mars...give me a break.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Full autonomous car is not possible in our lifetime.. I predicted 2080-2100 before that happen..

Current autonomous car is basically a lane follower at best... The car also doesn't know where the heck they are in the map so you cannot enter an address like you would in a google map and expect it to go.. You have to do alot of manual stuff yourself like lane change, merging properly etc....

It still cannot fully detect or response to traffic lights, road signs properly yet.. Traffic light and roads are the easiest step.. The next step is construction sites, two lane streets with no marking which are the most complex for a robot car..

In the autonomous scale of 1-10 (my version), I give the current technology a 3 in performance/functionality.

Tesla is still a good car but not good enough... Elon Musk's vision on full autopilot will not happen in his lifetime. He's just boosting it to investors so that he could to be the richest man in the world...


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

When I learnt to read, they said we owned the moon...and at the time it seemed plausible.

50 years later it is a fact, in fact we no longer just have the claim, title and right but technology also to send rabbits, ants and our workers to the moon, let alone our party goers.

Now this clown wants to make ride cheaper than owning you RS car on mars...give me a dream.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

bethswannns said:


> Full autonomous car is not possible in our lifetime..
> Tesla is still a good car but not good enough... Elon Musk's vision on full autopilot will not happen in his lifetime. He's just boosting it to investors so that he could to be the richest man in the world...


@bethswannns, it appears that he has only two people left! At least as of this morning. Only Bill gates and jeff bezos are richer. After this morning's stock split, shares of Tesla rocketed higher again. I can't remember the last time I saw a stock bubble up like this except during the 2000 DotCom bubble.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> @bethswannns, it appears that he has only two people left! At least as of this morning. Only Bill gates and jeff bezos are richer. After this morning's stock split, shares of Tesla rocketed higher again. I can't remember the last time I saw a stock bubble up like this except during the 2000 DotCom bubble.


TSLA - float is deceptive- maybe 10-20% actual float which made it illiquid. Split makes it more liquid , but DAQ needs a correction for TSLA to go down . Trillion dollar companies cannot go up much more, so DAQ should see a correction . TSLA is up 170 billion $$$ since the stock split announcement &#128512; and they are struggling in Europe.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

This is the day! First day after 5 for 1 split, TSLA is trading above $2500 pre-split adjusted basis. Aftermarket trading at $501 ~$502 Now.



mbd said:


> TSLA - float is deceptive- maybe 10-20% actual float which made it illiquid. Split makes it more liquid , but DAQ needs a correction for TSLA to go down . Trillion dollar companies cannot go up much more, so DAQ should see a correction . TSLA is up 170 billion $$$ since the stock split announcement &#128512; and they are struggling in Europe.


I was just paying attention to the uptrend and did not know the liquidity issue. Judge by the price movement, it looks like a short squeeze is going on. Too scare to touch this stock now. Trading at $516 and still going up. That's $2580 pre-split. Is sky is the only limit?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> This is the day! First day after 5 for 1 split, TSLA is trading above $2500 pre-split adjusted basis. Aftermarket trading at $501 ~$502 Now.
> 
> 
> I was just paying attention to the uptrend and did not know the liquidity issue. Judge by the price movement, it looks like a short squeeze is going on. Too scare to touch this stock now. Trading at $516 and still going up. That's $2580 pre-split. Is sky is the only limit?


I know @ntcindetroit !!!! This is exactly, precisely like Bitcoin in late 2017!









Tesla just surpassed visa to become the seventh largest company!

A lot of my fellow driver friends, and even passengers too, are banking on Tesla allowing them to retire early! This is what I heard about Bitcoin in 2017!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> This is the day! First day after 5 for 1 split, TSLA is trading above $2500 pre-split adjusted basis. Aftermarket trading at $501 ~$502 Now.
> 
> 
> I was just paying attention to the uptrend and did not know the liquidity issue. Judge by the price movement, it looks like a short squeeze is going on. Too scare to touch this stock now. Trading at $516 and still going up. That's $2580 pre-split. Is sky is the only limit?


TSLA now has 900 mill-1 billion shares after the split, so pre split around 200 million with insiders having 20%, institutions 57%, then 23% retail. In other words , 46 million shares , and out of the 46 million shares , TSLA owners of the car probably have few million shares, then TSLA fans who don't own the car another few million shares. It's possible only 20 million out of the 200 millions shares in the float 
ETF's have TSLA , including Nasdaq ETF's...Nasdaq has been on a run for few months .

Something else to consider , if somebody buys huge amounts of Call volume, let's say somebody buys September 1st week 800 calls, the brokerage firm must have certain number of shares ... if they don't have it, they have to purchase it ... 800 calls probably cheap since it will not be hit , but the firm has to purchase reg shares . This happened in May, then disappeared for a month but then in Aug it reappeared :smiles: one of the TSLA bloggers mentioned it.

TSLA is at 464 billion, 36 more billion then it will be at 500 billion , so less than 10% away from 500 billion . It will eventually correct &#128512;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...-share-offering-to-raise-up-to-5-billion/amp/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kathy cashed out again
*Kathleen Wilson-Thompson Net Worth*

The estimated Net Worth of Kathleen Wilson Thompson is at least $18.4 Million dollars as of 31 August 2020. Ms. Thompson owns over 12,500 units of Tesla stock worth over $6,420,700 and over the last 14 years she sold TSLA stock worth over $4,601,757. In addition, she makes $7,356,740 as Independent Director at Tesla.
Kathleen has made over 18 trades of the Tesla stock since 2007.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

If Elon ran for president against dump and hiden, he would win.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

7 banks will give TSLA 5 billion. Wonder if they ran it up and shorted it to make billions then give 5 billion to TSLA.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

mbd said:


> 7 banks will give TSLA 5 billion. Wonder if they ran it up and shorted it to make billions then give 5 billion to TSLA.


Safe to assume those with money are making more of it faster than everyone else and at their expense.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Areyousure said:


> Safe to assume those with money are making more of it faster than everyone else and at their expense.


Problem is TSLA workers cash in while GM and F workers have been toiling for years...
Gordon Johnson came in with a 19 target for TSLA .


----------

